# Time for a New Salad Spinner



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yep, the old one is about to go south. Any recommendations for a good one? Features to look for?

scb


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Oxo has had good reviews. Never used one myself and don't own one of any brand.

One handed operation would be high on my list, which the Oxo should have as I recall. 

Phil


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Everyone likes the OXO. 

BDL


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I have the OXO, and until recently, I did not believe there could possibly be one better. My daughter hosted a Pampered Chef party, and I totally fell in love with the one they make. The pump action and spin is smooth and efficient. Being of a practical mind, however, I chose to remain faithful to the one I already own. I did convince my daughter to get the Pampered Chef, though. Because it was one of the discounted hostess items, she could purchase it for $20 instead of the regular $50 (worth every cent!). My daughter had not owned a spinner, and did not see the need for one. But she is now a convert, using it frequently. A plus for her is that her 4yr old son loves to pump the handle to make it spin. 
With both these spinners, the clear bowl can also be used as a decent-looking bowl for serving the salad. 
I highly recommend both. OXO is available for $25to $30. While the Pampered Chef is more, it would be my first choice if I did not already have the OXO. It comes with a handy smaller inner basket for doing small batches of salad greens, herbs or for spinning foods that need gentler handling, such as berries.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I took a look at the OXO at the local BB&B and was not impressed. Two years ago I'd have bought it in a NY minute. There was a Cuisinart sitting beside the OXO, and it utilized a geared crank to spin the bowl. My old Copco uses the same method. It seemed like the Cuisinart could spin facter than the OXO, creating more centrifical force, and probably drying the greens a little better. It was half the price of the OXO.

I still have at least one more spinner to examine before making the decision.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

My original spinner had the geared crank, and while it did a good job spinning the greens, it was a 2-hand operation..one to spin, and the other to hold the container. Not a big deal, but worth mentioning. On the OXO down side: the spinner mechanism in the lid extends pretty far into the bowl, so you do have to be careful to arrange the greens to make room for this. That is another reason I was more impressed with the Pampered Chef, plus the fact that the lid can be disassembled for thorough cleaning. So when my OXO wears out, I know that is I will most likely get next, even though the cost is significantly more.

There are a couple of spinners that are battery powered. However, I tend to be leary of things like that. You might look at the customer reviews at Amazon.com, or other such venues, to get more opinions.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yep, the geared spinners need two hands, but that's of no concern as I'm used to that with the old Copco. Anyway, I can't think of what I'd do with my free hand were I to use something like the OXO.

Good info about the spinner mechanism. Thanks!

Battery powered salad spinner? Not for me ...

Thanks so much for your suggestions.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Why? As noted in another message, I can't figure out what I'd do with my "free" hand while spining the greens.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Most anything. Flipping something in the pan, stirring. Sink work, running the disposal from prepping the greens. 

I can pump the salad spinner mechanism with my off-hand and be useful somewhere else. 

Even if I'm just on the phone.

Phil


----------



## crema (Mar 18, 2007)

Maybe it's just me, but those salad spinners never really did the trick. I have had several and not one of them got the greens as dry as I thought they should be. I got a Salad Sac recently and that works beautifully. The best thing about it is it doesn't take up but a fraction of the cupboard space that those others did, I just fold it up and keep it in a ziplock in a drawer. And if you sew, you could easily make one yourself.


----------

